

“MG Siegler can’t be trusted.” - Braasch
http://massivegreatness.com/i-cant-not-be-trusted-fuckers

======
ZanderEarth32
I guess I missed out on the period when all these bloggers became celebrities
or what not but it looks like at some point their personalities became bigger
than the actual stories they were supposed to be covering.

------
MaysonL
But he's damned good at mind games...

